
When your turn comes, will you “Name Names?” - charliesome
http://braythwayt.com/2017/02/12/will-you-name-names.html
======
basicplus2
Now thinking of... backing up my entire phone to my own server, enter the US
with No phone, buy a new phone, download backbackup and reinstall, use while
there, wipe it, throw it away, leave US with no phone.

